# Dick 'tater?



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

https://patriotpost.us/articles/773...tm_campaign=weekend_snapshot&utm_content=body


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Very true and accurate! Thanks for posting.
I like this "Patriot Post"... I
*This quote at the end of the article is spot on.
"The clear goal is to erase as much of the last four years as quickly as possible. That may be good for Democrats, but it's absolutely terrible for America."


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

It’s ok. This kind Of “dictator” is exactly why Trump was nominated and won in 2016. Either he’ll be back again if the Dems can’t find a political means to stop him, or someone else hopefully as strong will be elected and the Dems will be trashed in four years. I think we’re gonna see it start to happen in the midterms in Congress in two years. It’s actually easier to undo the EO’s of the prior administration than it is to get laws enacted to change laws already passed. The next President can undo the EO’s, it takes Congress and a majority to undo laws.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Well right away, again, you know he doesn't know jack because he thinks this is a democracy, which it most certainly isn't, thank God.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Well right away, again, you know he doesn't know jack because he thinks this is a democracy, which it most certainly isn't, thank God.


Glad to see you back. I was wondering where you've been?

Thank God indeed. Every time I hear the word Democracy I want to puke. It's amazing how easily that word rolls off people's tongue's? We are a Constitutional Republic, that is if we can keep it.

*Constitutional Republic:*

A Constitutional Republic is a form of government where the head of state and other officials are elected as representatives of the people, representatives mandated to govern according to existing constitutional law. *It is because of this mandate that the elected class in a Constitutional Republic is limited in their power over the citizenry.* The United States of America was created as and intended to survive as a Constitutional Republic.

Our Constitutional Republic is separated into three separate but equal branches of government; the Executive, Legislative and Judicial, represented by the Presidency, Congress and the Courts. Because of this no branch has a rein on absolute power thus assuring that there will be checks and balances to the governmental system and protection for the rule of law.

Through the elected representation employed by our Constitutional Republic the influence of the majority is tempered by protections for individual rights as mandated by constitutional law. *Our form of government is deliberate in its attempt to thwart majoritarianism, thereby protecting political dissent and individuals and minority groups from the "tyranny of the majority" by placing checks on the power of the majority of the population.* The power of the majority of the people is checked by limiting that power to electing representatives who are required to legislate with limits of overarching constitutional law which a simple majority cannot modify.

*"A pure unbridled democracy is a political system in which the majority enjoys absolute power by means of democratic elections. In an unvarnished democracy, unrestrained by a constitution, the majority can vote to impose tyranny on themselves and the minority opposition. They can vote to elect those who will infringe upon our inalienable God-given rights. *Thomas Jefferson referred to this as elected despotism in Notes on the State of Virginia (also cited in Federalist 48 by Madison):"


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The Progressives have been changing words to represent what they don't mean for years. Doing so to subtlety dumb down people to the truth so they will fall for their lies more easy.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Keep all your weapons. Probably going to need them eventually.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Might be preaching to the choir there, parson.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> Glad to see you back. I was wondering where you've been?
> 
> Thank God indeed. Every time I hear the word Democracy I want to puke. It's amazing how easily that word rolls off people's tongue's? We are a Constitutional Republic, that is if we can keep it.
> 
> ...


Thank you, nice to be back. I feel a bit ashamed for not having stayed on the site and frankly, I have no idea why I disappeared. Good to see that you are still here and active.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Thank you, nice to be back. I feel a bit ashamed for not having stayed on the site and frankly, I have no idea why I disappeared. Good to see that you are still here and active.


No reason to be ashamed. Just glad that you're okay.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> No reason to be ashamed. Just glad that you're okay.


Thanks so much. All is good here, how 'bout you?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> Thanks so much. All is good here, how 'bout you?


Except for the results of this past November I'm doing okay otherwise. Glad to have you back my friend we have a lot in common.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> Except for the results of this past November I'm doing okay otherwise. Glad to have you back my friend we have a lot in common.


You mean the huge fraud that was played on the American People? Now who would be bothered by that?? On a serious note, have you watched the two hour video by Mike Lindell on this issue? The evidence the show presents is hard to ignore.

And yes, you and I do have a lot in common. We had some very pleasant and useful discussions.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> You mean the huge fraud that was played on the American People? Now who would be bothered by that?? *On a serious note, have you watched the two hour video by Mike Lindell on this issue?* The evidence the show presents is hard to ignore.
> 
> And yes, you and I do have a lot in common. We had some very pleasant and useful discussions.


Indeed I have. It's enough to make me sick. I just do not have any faith whatsoever in our judicial system. It's been turned into a kangaroo court. How they could ignore all of that evidence that was presented to them is beyond me? Especially when eye witnesses came forward and signed sworn affidavits under penalty of perjury as to the fraud that they witnessed which was taking place. Some even went in person on national TV showing their faces and their names. That took a lot of guts, I doubt very much they would have done that had they been lying?

That doesn't even take into consideration that Biden hardly left his basement, did any campaigning and wouldn't answer any serious questions. Not that any were even asked of him. Whenever he did show his ugly face he couldn't draw flies? I believe that he was told that the election was in the bag and that the Democrats were afraid that he might come out and say something so stupid that would blow the election in spite of their rigging the election.

Biden himself let the cat outta' the bag. Of course the media all came out and said it was just another gaffe and that Biden didn't mean what he said. Or that his word's are being taken out of context. Bullshit!!! Biden fully understood what was going on. But as usual and just like when he bragged about getting the prosecutor fired that was investigating the company (Burisma) that hired his son for an $83,000 a month no show job. He bragged about how the upcoming election was fixed in his favor. He just can't help himself. I just have to wonder when the f'k are people ever gonna' wake up?

"We have put together I think the most extensive and inclusive voter fraud organization in the history of American politics." --- Joe Biden

Glad to have you back SB. It's comforting to know that there are others that take these events seriously and recognize that if we don't we will lose our Constitutional Republic and every principle that this once great nation was founded on. I say "once" because little by little we are indeed losing it.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I keep hearing people say that we will start to turn it around in the midterm elections but if all the same voting systems will be used, what will stop them from stealing them all?


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

What bothers me about the past 30 or so years is the absolute ripping up of the constitution mostly by the democratic (communist) party and the failure of citizens to realize their freedoms are being destroyed one by one. A growing minority is fine with the erosion of the 1st amendment in relation to free speech and practice of religion. Same with the 2nd. The 4th amendment is being picked away with the red flag laws and cops lying to courts to get warrants. See FBI treatment of Carter Page. Now the military is guarding DC. This is also against the constitution. The CIA spying on citizens on US soil again a violation. NSA tracking every email, text and phone call without a warrant. Now they want to put you in an interment camp if you have a runny nose. Stop you from travel. Kill your business. 
Elections sure do have consequences but it should not be a choice between right and wrong.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

What we're seeing in the last election is unique in American history because it was so well organized and on such a massive scale, and it also involved foreign countries. Sure, there has been fraud before. The Kennedy/Nixon election of 1960 was a good example of this. But never like what took place hast November. And we even have the IP addresses of the machines involved with DTM's (date and time stamps) and what was done with those message transmissions.

On November 4th, I did some research on the numbers as compared to those from the 2016 election. I did this because what I was seeing take place in the wee hours of that day just didn't make sense. And the numbers I turned up showed a difference of 32 million votes! That really raised my eyebrows and convinced me that something was rotten in the state of Denmark.

With Biben's flood of executive actions and their rush to get illegal immigrants in here and to make them all citizens, we can pretty much kiss any chances of winning future elections with this insidious crowd goodbye. These are very evil people and they are hell bent to "fundamentally transform the United States of America".


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

SouthernBoy said:


> What we're seeing in the last election is unique in American history because it was so well organized and on such a massive scale, and it also involved foreign countries. Sure, there has been fraud before. The Kennedy/Nixon election of 1960 was a good example of this. But never like what took place hast November. And we even have the IP addresses of the machines involved with DTM's (date and time stamps) and what was done with those message transmissions.
> 
> On November 4th, I did some research on the numbers as compared to those from the 2016 election. I did this because what I was seeing take place in the wee hours of that day just didn't make sense. And the numbers I turned up showed a difference of 32 million votes! That really raised my eyebrows and convinced me that something was rotten in the state of Denmark.
> 
> With Biben's flood of executive actions and their rush to get illegal immigrants in here and to make them all citizens, we can pretty much kiss any chances of winning future elections with this insidious crowd goodbye. These are very evil people and they are hell bent to "fundamentally transform the United States of America".


I also did research in the week after the election. Spent at least 30 hours on it. I came to the conclusion that anyone who says what happened was legitimate or legal either isn't paying attention or is in on the scam. But what can we do? If you talk about it you are a "conspiracy theorist". If you are angry, you are an "extremist". I see a coordinated attack years in the making. I also see cancel culture and digital assassinations as a rehearsal for the real thing. They are judging America's resolve and watching our reactions. If nobody notices or cares about people disappearing from the internet, you can bet your ass people are going to start disappearing for real....


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

I see today in the news that Operation Choke Point is starting up again. Look to continued problems in the firearm and ammo industries as they get shut down from financing. This practice is as illegal as all hell but with the DOJ running it who will take them to task?


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I also see they have managed to blame Jan 6th on the oath keepers by saying the police officers who let it happen were members. What kind of world do we live in where where pledging to keep your oath to support and defend the constitution makes you an extremist? The real questions people should be asking is why were so many people convinced the election was rigged and why will no one talk about it? Lies don't need to be silenced because they die. Only truth has to be silenced because it naturally cuts through bullshit and shines through. Thats my 2 cents worth, anyway.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Usafammo3 said:


> I also see they have managed to blame Jan 6th on the oath keepers by saying the police officers who let it happen were members. What kind of world do we live in where where pledging to keep your oath to support and defend the constitution makes you an extremist? The real questions people should be asking is why were so many people convinced the election was rigged and why will no one talk about it? Lies don't need to be silenced because they die. Only truth has to be silenced because it naturally cuts through bullshit and shines through. Thats my 2 cents worth, anyway.


A week ago, there was talk of giving congressional MOHs to the Capitol police. Now they are extremist criminals. Can anyone say "scapegoat" or "coverup"?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Usafammo3 said:


> I also see they have managed to blame Jan 6th on the oath keepers by saying the police officers who let it happen were members. What kind of world do we live in where where pledging to keep your oath to support and defend the constitution makes you an extremist? The real questions people should be asking is why were so many people convinced the election was rigged and why will no one talk about it? Lies don't need to be silenced because they die. Only truth has to be silenced because it naturally cuts through bullshit and shines through. Thats my 2 cents worth, anyway.


Note also, by the way, that the Oath Keepers are now frequently referred to as "White Supremacists."

I don't know which media outlet first used that designation, but now it seems that all of the Progressive/Liberal "news" agencies are using it.
.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Delegitimize and demonize any person or group of people who can stand up to the corruption. This serves two purposes. It silences them and demonizes them to the point they can dealt with using bogus legal charges and makes the left hate them so much that violence against them seems justified. This is why they called Trump a nazi and all of us deplorable.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Note also, by the way, that the Oath Keepers are now frequently referred to as "White Supremacists."
> 
> I don't know which media outlet first used that designation, but now it seems that all of the Progressive/Liberal "news" agencies are using it.
> .


Steve it came from the Clinton DOJ memo put out to state and local L.E. departments. The News medias just left out a few commas in their reporting of the leaked memo


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

It would seem that the Biden regime has cut a deal with SCOTUS. SCOTUS declined to hear the 2020 election cases and in exchange, former vice president Biden wont pack the court. We will see...


----------

